# 30's Elgin add!!!



## rustyspoke66 (Apr 20, 2014)

So I guess when you pick up a Elgin motobike and it has a flat bar on it, it could be correct. Just make's it streamlined. I found this add in a crawl space last week with not enough paper left for a date but was from a local sears add.


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 20, 2014)

Wow I've never seen those before. Its hard to believe these didn't catch on, they were way ahead of their time.


----------



## Balloontyre (Apr 20, 2014)

Elgin = anything goes. Kinda like Mead.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Apr 20, 2014)

I was thinking this may have been a local sales gimmick? Take your old clunky crossbrace bars off and put some cool steamline bars on.


----------



## Balloontyre (Apr 20, 2014)

Here's another odd one, camelback with a cigar tank.


----------



## Oldnut (Apr 20, 2014)

That camelback with that tank is killer stuff hmm anybody have on of those tanks?


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 20, 2014)

Balloontyre said:


> Here's another odd one, camelback with a cigar tank.




Damn! Do you have the time payment order blank in the back of the catalog?  I want to start making my $5 a month payments for that one today!


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Apr 20, 2014)

Cool! Another indication that there was some goofy stuff going on outside the "all correct" catalog pages. That tank is a nice touch.


----------



## Balloontyre (Apr 20, 2014)

*Aug 1934  Mid summer sale catalog*



rustyspoke66 said:


> Cool! Another indication that there was some goofy stuff going on outside the "all correct" catalog pages. That tank is a nice touch.



Here's another to dispute the "catalog correct"


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Apr 20, 2014)

Love it! I like how they added the number of frames still available to make people rush in to buy a Elgin before they are all gone.


----------



## Balloontyre (Apr 21, 2014)

I forgot I had these pics on my phone.


----------



## dfa242 (Apr 21, 2014)

Balloontyre said:


> I forgot I had these pics on my phone.




Oooh - love that first one.


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 21, 2014)

dfa242 said:


> Oooh - love that first one.




Pretty sure that's the one that was auctioned off in PA last year, I sent my purchasing agents after it but I didn't have my big boy wallet that day  It sold pretty reasonably as I recall, about 1k think. I kinda regret not bidding it up a bit more.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Apr 21, 2014)

That cigar tank is killer!


----------



## Balloontyre (Apr 21, 2014)

-------'''''''


----------



## Zonkers8382 (Apr 22, 2014)

*Elgin*

Love the cigar tank Elgin. Never unpacked the second bike in pictures since Ivo sent it. Just need a set of wheels that I have been looking for. Can't wait to ride her. Thanks for the motivational pictures Ivo!


----------



## Robertriley (Apr 5, 2018)

Balloontyre said:


> Here's another odd one, camelback with a cigar tank.



Where's the photo?  Do you still have it?  Thanks, Chris


----------



## mickeyc (Apr 6, 2018)




----------



## removed (Apr 6, 2018)

rustyspoke66 said:


> So I guess when you pick up a Elgin motobike and it has a flat bar on it, it could be correct. Just make's it streamlined. I found this add in a crawl space last week with not enough paper left for a date but was from a local sears add.
> View attachment 147552
> 
> View attachment 147552



1932 was the first year anyone put a balloon tire on factory made bicycles.  You had an option of either 28" because people don't like change.  But the balloon tire being larger looked more like motorcycle tires and they really took off...  in 33 every one was using them on a factory line.  I had an old timer tell me once bicycles were ruined with the balloon tire and the heavy sheet metal.  He has black beauties... and many of them.


----------



## ssum2 (Apr 6, 2018)

Here another example teens elgin straight bars


----------



## HARPO (Apr 14, 2018)

Great "ad"......not "add"...just being correct.


----------

